# Minnows



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

It looks like I am going to have to learn how to use my cast net , bought 3 dozen fatheads in wva today before they closed.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

If you want shad use a cast net for small minnows use a minnow trap put some bread or catfood in it set it in a creek


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Years ago we used a minnow wire trap in a stream and would have plenty but pollution so bad now it's hard to find a good stream.


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

Minnow traps all the way. Use 30-40lb braided green or grey line so it blends in (I've had mine stolen, emptied, etc when people find them). Just don't forget where you placed them. Watch the rain forecast or those traps might get swept away (has also happened to me).

I have a couple of good spots that produce consistently year round but they are hard to find. When you find a good spot guard it. Look for smaller feeder streams like Margaret creek, and then look for deeper pockets in those streams.

The best bait I always use that has done better for me than anything is the $1 imitation crab meat from Kroger. They call it seafood snacks or something like that.

If you're fishing for bigger fish like flatheads etc I recommend using bolt cutters to widen the opening of your minnow traps a little so you can get some of those big 5 inch+ creek chubs..

Sometimes I'll catch some really cool species like darters which are great to admire and then release. I just keep shiners, sunfish (small ones are in the creeks), and chubs.

Find a good spot, use imitation crab bait, and braided line that blends in and you should be good to go!


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

I use $1.00 packs of hot dogs from either dollar general or family dollar. Put em in my minnow traps whole and collect minnows and chubs later. Good luck


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Be Like Water said:


> If you're fishing for bigger fish like flatheads etc I recommend using bolt cutters to widen the opening of your minnow traps a little so you can get some of those big 5 inch+ creek chubs..


 Legally in Ohio trap opening can't be over 1".


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

I've never heard of that, source?


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

You can get some good sized chubs in a one inch opening. Also the bigger the hole the bigger the snake that can fit in it. I've had a few snakes get in mine and wipe out my chubs.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Be Like Water said:


> I've never heard of that, source?


ODNR regulations. Google it. Comes right up on the top.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Be Like Water said:


> I've never heard of that, source?


EEEEEEEE Haaaa


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

Until I get arrested for my 1.5" trap openings I'm going to keep doing what I'm doing. Thanks for the input guys


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Lewzer said:


> ODNR regulations. Google it. Comes right up on the top.


That's right. just a simple slice of bread with peanut butter pull apart in about five pieces great for minnows and Chubbs. I just used a cheap Kroger Brand peanut butter


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I actually wish I would catch smaller minnows in my trap than I usually do. Mostly bass size minnow rather than crappie sized. Wonder about closing my holes more or if they will go through the mesh? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

partlyable said:


> I actually wish I would catch smaller minnows in my trap than I usually do. Mostly bass size minnow rather than crappie sized. Wonder about closing my holes more or if they will go through the mesh?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes that is what I do when I just want smaller minnows. Just use your fingers to squeeze the openings closed some. This won't be possible on some brands of minnow traps.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I just use some heavy-duty thread and sewn some stainless mesh to close the hole up some. Worked great


----------

